# Music wont play in Windows Media Player and Winamp



## meikana (Apr 23, 2006)

When I try to play music in either windows media player or winamp, computer only plays couple seconds and then wont play anymore. Ive tried to uninstall and reinstall and same thing happens. Can someone help me figure out what the problem is. Thanks


----------



## yankees26an (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe the actual music file is corrupt. That can happen if you pre-maturely end the download, sometimes it says its completed, but uhuh

If this happens with every file I recommend you do a System Restore to when thing were fine. 

ALso whats your computer's speed( cpu, mem, etc) , OS an other things that might be helpful


----------



## meikana (Apr 23, 2006)

It has nothing to do with the mp3 itself because no songs will play. I recently had some viruses and spyware which have been removed but since then I cannot play music. If I do a system restore it might go back to the viruses. I also had to reinstall a section of windows xp as well to fix some repairs.


----------



## yankees26an (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a bug. Must have caused it when you did all that system maintanence. Try to boot from the windows xp cd and run windows repair


----------



## fox_antisc (Mar 29, 2007)

Are you hearing noises at startup such as the Windows sound or any other system or sound scheme sounds?

If you are, then that means a) your speakers are ok. and b) your soundcard is working.

Now, go check your system sound setup, i.e. volume. Make sure that none of your controls are set to mute.

Next, go to your soundcard software [if you have it]. Loof for "Diagnostics". Run the tests and fix any errors that it shows, i.e. bad mixer settings, wrong speaker configs, etc.

If none of that helps, then I suggest:
GO HERE

Even though the person in question didn't solve their problems using the method in the thread, there is lots of valuable and possibly helpful stuff here.

If all else fails and you're using a desktop PC, get a new soundcard. They're not expensive, you can get good ones for as little as $20. If you are using a laptop, it might not be that easy.


----------

